# mkV front headrest stuck



## bck6780 (Jul 16, 2010)

Tried searching for a DIY/info about this but came up short....

Just got a mkV GTI..Passenger headrest is stuck all the way up. Release button has tension on it so I think it's working, but the headrest isn't moving in or out. Any suggestions?


----------



## bck6780 (Jul 16, 2010)

update: release button doesn't seem to be actuating the unlock mechanism. Is there a way to manually disengage the headrest?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

bck6780 said:


> update: release button doesn't seem to be actuating the unlock mechanism. Is there a way to manually disengage the headrest?


 I had the same problem on my Jetta, and if you pullup hard on the headrest it will come out with the base on the side that is jammed. Remove the plastic base from the shaft and there will be a little metal piece protruding from the shaft. Gring that off and you will be able to put it back all the way down. The downside is the headrest will not work properly, but who the phuck really uses them anyways. 

Hope you get it to work, Good luck.


----------

